# Toyota Prius hybrid 2021



## denverubergrl (Oct 4, 2021)

I get nearly 800 miles to one tank of gas.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool story, brah!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

This is normal 😂 🤦‍♂️ Reason why most of us have been driving hybrids for years


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

denverubergrl said:


> I get nearly 800 miles to one tank of gas.


Well, it's a hybrid. That's the idea, isn't it?

🤷‍♂️


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Is it a plug in hybrid? It’s impressive it it’s not, but still great if it’s a plug in


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

denverubergrl said:


> I get nearly 800 miles to one tank of gas.


Dear God, I hope you're joking about doing Uber in a brand new car.

Let me guess, did you finance it with a "sweet" deal?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Having a new car works for me. Monthly fuel bill is currently $0.
$355 /month.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Having a new car works for me. Monthly fuel bill is currently $0.
> $355 /month.
> 
> View attachment 636164


$355 a month, that’s more than I spend on fuel a month


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Dear God, I hope you're joking about doing Uber in a brand new car.
> 
> Let me guess, did you finance it with a "sweet" deal?


I bought a new hybrid Camry 2 months ago. I don’t know why people seem to be afraid of getting a new car for rideshare. At the end of the day the costs are slightly higher for peace of mind that you had the car from day one. And have you seen used car prices lately? If you can get a new car at sticker, which is hard by possible as I did, it’s probably a wash financially speaking, especially if you have a trade in, since used cars are at an all time high.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Classified said:


> $355 a month, that’s more than I spend on fuel a month


So you do this part time? No way you spend less than that full time. I have a Camry hybrid and I’m at around 600 a month, I’m working 5-6 days a week in NJ


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I bought a new hybrid Camry 2 months ago. I don’t know why people seem to be afraid of getting a new car for rideshare. At the end of the day the costs are slightly higher for peace of mind that you had the car from day one. And have you seen used car prices lately? If you can get a new car at sticker, which is hard by possible as I did, it’s probably a wash financially speaking, especially if you have a trade in, since used cars are at an all time high.


If your car broke down and was a "paper total" I could see how buying a new car might be a reasonable option with the current cost of new cars. 

Your profile says you joined two months ago, is that when you started rideshare? If so, I'd be very curious how you felt a year from now doing rideshare in a new car.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If your car broke down and was a "paper total" I could see how buying a new car might be a reasonable option with the current cost of new cars.
> 
> Your profile says you joined two months ago, is that when you started rideshare? If so, I'd be very curious how you felt a year from now doing rideshare in a new car.


I started rideshare with a WRX in October. After 2 days I knew I could make money with this, but I had the wrong car, as it needed premium gas and wasn’t the most comfortable car, so I found a dealer willing to give me the Camry at sticker, with my high trade in value and tax savings, the car cost me $8000 out the door. I’ll save that in gas in a year or so as I’m full time. As far as a year from now, the car will be used, I’m sure I’ll feel the same. If I can’t make enough to pay my bills, I’ll get a regular job, I’ll still need a car to get to that job. I have no regrets at all with my decision. Even if I lived in an area that I didn’t need a car and didn’t own one, and started rideshare I would’ve rented a car to test the waters, then bought the same car with a car payment. I’ve been putting away $200 a week as savings for new car replacement, in 3/4 years the current car will most likely hit over 300k. So at that point I’ll have enough saved to replace it.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I bought a new hybrid Camry 2 months ago. I don’t know why people seem to be afraid of getting a new car for rideshare. At the end of the day the costs are slightly higher for peace of mind that you had the car from day one. And have you seen used car prices lately? If you can get a new car at sticker, which is hard by possible as I did, it’s probably a wash financially speaking, especially if you have a trade in, since used cars are at an all time high.


I did exactly this but I do food delivery instead. I bought a new 22 hybrid CR-V in October and a new 22 Accord Hybrid in December. I use them for DoorDash and Grubhub. My gas bill has been cut in half pretty much since I do a lot of sitting in parking lots waiting. While I am waiting, the EV runs probably 90% of that time even with my lights and heat running.

I have always had two cars since I have always had delivery jobs since 1994. I like to have one for backup in case something happens to the other. I am also using both of them to split the miles because 17,000 per year on each is better than 35,000 on one each year. I used to put 17,000 on a car doing pizza delivery each year.

I sold my 2019 CR-V to CarMax in October for $32,000 and my 2019 Accord to CarMax for $28,000. I made a $8,000 profit on the Accord. My ultimate goal was to get the Hybrid replacements and I did.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

Hexonxonx said:


> I did exactly this but I do food delivery instead. I bought a new 22 hybrid CR-V in October and a new 22 Accord Hybrid in December. I use them for DoorDash and Grubhub. My gas bill has been cut in half pretty much since I do a lot of sitting in parking lots waiting. While I am waiting, the RV runs probably 90% of that time even with my lights and heat running.
> 
> I have always had two cars since I have always had delivery jobs since 1994. I like to have one for backup in case something happens to the other. I am also using both of them to split the miles because 17,000 per year on each is better than 35,000 on one each year. I used to put 17,000 on a car doing pizza delivery each year.
> 
> I sold my 2019 CR-V to CarMax in October for $32,000 and my 2019 Accord to CarMax for $28,000. I made a $8,000 profit on the Accord. My ultimate goal was to get the Hybrid replacements and I did.


Smart having a backup. It’s crazy how some people that bought cars in late 2020 or early 2021 can now sell at a profit.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

UberPro1969 said:


> Smart having a backup. It’s crazy how some people that bought cars in late 2020 or early 2021 can now sell at a profit.


The 2014 that I said above, I mentioned that I traded it in May 2021. I did and the dealer gave me $12,000 for it and I bought it for $17,000 in 2017. I traded it for a 2019 Accord Sport. I kept the Accord Sport and paid it off and sold it to CarMax In December for $28,200. I bought it for around $20,000 a year ago in May. I wanted an Accord with more options and got the 2022 Hybrid EX-L

I liked having two cars especially since I've always done delivery jobs because you never know what will and can happen including flat tires when you want go to work or a dead battery. I never missed a day of work because of it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Please stay on top of that maintenance for that prii.
Ive owned 4, 3 09's an 1 13'. Run syn vlend in them an they will never let you diwn. Japs know what there doing one thing is they screwed up the gasketry on the 13', I got it from the OG owner an he never took it infor the recall repair. Im gonna have too drop over 2k for the fix. Kinda sucks but could be worse. It has 265 k on it now. My plan is too get over 500k on it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I started rideshare with a WRX in October. After 2 days I knew I could make money with this, but I had the wrong car, as it needed premium gas and wasn’t the most comfortable car, so I found a dealer willing to give me the Camry at sticker, with my high trade in value and tax savings, the car cost me $8000 out the door. I’ll save that in gas in a year or so as I’m full time. As far as a year from now, the car will be used, I’m sure I’ll feel the same. If I can’t make enough to pay my bills, I’ll get a regular job, I’ll still need a car to get to that job. I have no regrets at all with my decision. Even if I lived in an area that I didn’t need a car and didn’t own one, and started rideshare I would’ve rented a car to test the waters, then bought the same car with a car payment. I’ve been putting away $200 a week as savings for new car replacement, in 3/4 years the current car will most likely hit over 300k. So at that point I’ll have enough saved to replace it.


UberPro is Scooby do fan. Got it. Banging the same drum.

Why was he banned before?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

OldBay said:


> UberPro is Scooby do fan. Got it. Banging the same drum.
> 
> Why was he banned before?


I would’ve gotten away with it if it wasn’t for you meddling kids.


----------

